# Rooted stock or custom rom?



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Getting my RAZR tomorrow. My two buddies both have straight rooted stock on there maxxs. I that pretty much the way to go? I like overclocking and wouldn't be able to with a stock kernel. Any opinions are appreciated.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

kexec cm9 is cool. I ran rooted stock for awhile. Great thing is, the razr is not too blurry on ics.


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Benn running root stock w motomizer to ocerclock. Fast and smooooooth.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Non kexec cm9 is the stuff! Check it out on droidrazr.com.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------

